# air rifle advice



## JxMAN25

hello. this is my first post on the air rifle post. I am 15 and very new to air rifles. (dont own one yet). However i am looking for one. I really love the weihrauch HW97k but it is awfull spendy. I also like the BSA lightning XL. what do you guys think of the Lightning? also is there any forum in the states that has a classifides so maby i could pick one up cheaper. Or does anyone know where i could buy a new one that is cheaper than airguns of arizona? thanks guys Jesse


----------



## Splinter

hey i like the website pyramidair.com i haven't purchased any from here but i read and research all my buys here. I personaly don't have any experence with BSA but from reading around people are saying gamo is a bad brand and gamo has resently bought out BSA and is now producing them. I have some cheap beeman guns that are so-so for quality.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

straightshooters.com (they have their own forum)
airgunsofarizona.com
pomona-airguns.com
precisionairgunsandsupplies.com
pyramydair.com (buy only ammo and accessories here; they are too dumb when it comes to high quality airguns)

Sometimes you can find good deals on used rifles on the Yellow Classifieds - part of the Yellow forum.
http://www.network54.com/Forum/79574/


----------



## JxMAN25

ok thanks guys. now i have eliminated the others as options. im still thinking i want the BSA lightning. But i have been looking at the RWS 350 magnum. http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS ... Combo/1864
what do you guys think between the 2. Will the RWS be loud with out a silencer? i will be using it for hunting if that matters at all. Thanks guys


----------



## Ambush Hunter

BSA
Customer support is virtually non-existent.
Decent quality but there are better options for the money.
So-so trigger.
Too much money for what it is.

RWS350 Magnum
Hold sensitive - NOT a rifle for the beginner.
Scopes are POS (buy it separately).
Trigger is better but still so-so.
Again, there are better options for the money.

If you are on the budget, look at RWS34. Or add another $100 and buy yourself a super nice HW95 (Beeman R9).


----------



## zzyzx

The HW97 is excellent but as you say, it does cost a bit.

Given what you are looking at and the realities already well stated on BSA (owned by GAMO) and the 350 magnum, take a look at the Campesseco Tech Force 89. http://www.compasseco.com/tech-force-ca ... -a-57.html The link will get to a review on their site.

The reason I suggest this is that it has good power, is easier to shoot than a 350 magnum(I have both) and a decent scope in addition to the rifle will still be much less than the 350 magnum, as well as the fact that later if and when you move up it will be easy to sell. If you decide to keep it you will have one solid rifle to use for some time. They are also good candidates for tuning and tweaking.

Mine and the three others I have shot is a good rifle. I stuck a fixed 7X scope on it and use it for gophers, birds and pests. I took a coyote with it this past spring. Some luck involved with the distance but it did the job.

Get something like this and shoot a lot to get your technique down while saving for one of the primo rifles if that is what you really want. Don't be afraid of used rifles, some very good deals out there. Stuff like this: http://www.gatewaytoairguns.com/airguns ... 50#M227450

where you can often get a nice rifle you would not otherwise be able to afford.

One option open right now for a decent spring powered air rifles is Airguns of Arizona sales where you can get the RWS34 Panther Pro package for $199 or the RWS Model 52, side cocking magnum for $279. The model 52 is an excellent buy. I have a model 48 that has been great for more than 20 years. Good power and easy to shoot. The side cocking I like. I recently had a turbo tune done on it and it shoots better and more smoothly than ever. You can't go wrong with one of these. Be aware they are not lightweight rifles. That has not been a problem for me and I am about 5'6" tall. Hard hitting rifles that last and will get decent money should you decide to sell them a year or so down the road.

Get shooting no matter what you get. The learning curve for the higher powered magnums is a bit more difficult for some than others. The main thing is getting something to shoot and using it. The experience will only help in the future if you keep at this as sport or for occasional shooting.


----------



## JxMAN25

thanks for the great review. I think i might go ahead and pay the extra money for something like the HW95K, but i still like the BSA lightning alot. more than the 95K. What is good and bad about the lightning? i thought BSA was supposed to be a good company? thanks guys for all the help, Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

BSA used to be a great company, yes. But that was a long time ago. They went basically bankrupt/sold as Webley and Scott did and just like in the case of W&S, quality went down the toilet afterwards.

BSA lightning is a decent gun but there are just better options out there for virtually the same money. HW97K or HW95 would be much better in quality, more accurate, more reliable, have superior Rekord triggers, AND excellent resale value!

HINT: _There would be a used .20 HW97K for sale on the Yellow Classifieds within 2 weeks from now. It's one of my buddy's. I know for a fact he takes care of his guns and gear....It would be around $450. New one would cost you almost $600. It's a great investment if you ask me..._


----------



## JxMAN25

PM sent. 
Is a .20 air rifle good for hunting? also does it come with a scope? i realise that you may not know much about it but know i am excited. Thanks Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

.20 is an excellent hunting caliber, it just a bit on the expensive side (ammo).

I don't think he'll be selling a scope, just a rifle. Don't worry about the scope yet, I can walk you through on that to make sure you make the right decision on glass.

AH.


----------



## JxMAN25

A Gene Davis contacted me and said he would sell me a HW97K with a bushnell scope for $425. But its in .177 and i was going to use it for hunting so i dont think im going to take his offer. now i feel bad because i thought he said it was a .20 and we had like 10 emails about it. so maby i will email your friend ambush hunter. But how much do you think i should spend on a decient scope? thanks Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Find what you like between Hawke, Bushnell, and Leupold. Remember, it has to focus down to airgun distances. HW97K is a gentle rifle and not known to be a scope killer, so there is no need for a bullet-proof design. If you can find a used Bushnell Legend (discontinued), it would be my first choice. To step up, there are Elite models...Hawke has plenty of great optics to choose from. And Leupold - only if you have extra $. These are my three favorite brands...(for airguns).


----------



## JxMAN25

ok im probaubly going with a HW95K are these scope killers? i have a Tasco 6x40mm variable. would this work for now untill i upgrade? The guy with the HW95 also has a Simmons Pro Air 4x32 AO that he said that he would sell me. Is this a very good one? What i really want or will eventually upgrade to is a variable mildot scope. Light up crosshaires would be nice to. Do you have anything like this in mind? what is the actuall name for light up crosshaires? sorry for bombarding you with questions. Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Are we talking about HW95 or HW97 ??? The first one is a break-barrel springer. The second one is an under-lever springer. Both are made by the same German Weihrauch.

Those scopes may hold up in the long run but I'd look somewhere else if I was you. These two are just too low in the overall quality. Illuminated reticles are nice to have but only if you shooting in dark or low light conditions. In the dark, you'd also need a good flashlight to see the target - the reticle itself won't let you do that...Besides, most of the scopes with this feature have 30 mm tube diameter. Also keep in mind that fixed power scopes are generally tougher than variable ones due to a fact that they have less parts in them. And yes, a mildot reticle, or any other reticle with reference points is what you want for a hunting airgun...


----------



## JxMAN25

It is for the HW95. i Think you are right about iluminated recticle. That is something i dont need. So do you have anything in mind that would hold up? thanks for the help. Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Jesse, look here:

http://www.straightshooters.com/navagat ... tions.html

See what you like and shoot your next question. You want variable or fixed?


----------



## JxMAN25

i would like a variable if i could get one at a good price. 
I really like this scope. I also like the map 6 radicle. Is it very good for what i will be doing? http://www.straightshooters.com/hawk/ha ... irmax.html

I also like this one alot. http://www.straightshooters.com/hawk/ha ... irmax.html this one may be a better quality but i dont know.

i really like this one but it is a little bit spendy. http://www.straightshooters.com/hawk/ha ... romap.html

what do you think about these that i liked? what would you suggest. Can i get a decient scope at this price range? thanks


----------



## JxMAN25

oh ya im being offered a HW95 in .22 (only half tin shot through it), 1 inch scope mounts, simmons scope that i wont use, gun case, and a few tins of pellets for $415. Do you think this is a good deal? thank Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

OK, go with that 4-12x40 Hawke. It is also illuminated...if you need it. These scopes are tough and Hawke's customer service is a top notch.

I'd pass on that deal simply becuase it's .22. HW95/R9 shines in .177 or .20. If it was HW80 or HW90, then .22 is great.
.22 will have loopier trajectory out of HW95. Expect mid 600s FPS out of this one. Besides, a new HW95 Luxus cost $469-489 (depending on the caliber) from AoA with a full warranty.

However, there is nothing wrong with a loopier trajectory. That's where reticle's reference points will come handy.

How do you know the rifle is in great shape? Does he have any photos and velocity figures and with what pellet? 
Also, why don't you use that Simmons since it comes with this package? Or, why don't you ask him to knock that scope off and adjust the price? What pellets exactly does he have with it?

Anyway, if I had to buy this one, I'd ask him to drop the scope, pellets, and rings and then knock the price off down to 375 or so. Here is why. High quality mounts/rings are MUST for a spring-piston airgun. This is just my opinion based on a decade of shooting airguns. I'd go with Beeman/Sportmatch either one piece or two piece 1" mounts. If this is what he has, then take it. Then, you need to get some German and Czech pellets because these are simply the best. Use pyramydair.com for your pellets purchases. But again, if this is what he has, then take it. If not, ask him for those things and save some money on just an airgun.


----------



## JxMAN25

ok well now someone is offering me a HW97 (he sent me pics and it is beautifull, no scratches) the gun is about 4 or 5 years old. it comes with a Bushnell Trophy 4-12, 1 peice mount, and pellets. But its in .177 cal. Is this going to work for hunting? also its all this for $425. would this be a better deal?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Yes, it's a great deal if the rifle is in great shape.

P.S. I hope you know who you are really buying it from; there are lots of scammers out there...


----------



## JxMAN25

ya i think im going to call him to make shure. Hes says he is 70 so maby ill be able to tell from the phone call.


----------



## JxMAN25

i tryed to get the guy with the 97 to give me his phone number and he wouldn't. I gave him my number and he still wouldent call me so now im not shure if i can trust him. I think im gonna steer away from this deal. Now im not shure if i can trust the guy with the HW95. I dont know what to do. I dont want to give someone $400 or $500 and not get what i payed for. I cant really afford $480 for a HW95 in .20 cal pluss another $50 for rings If i got it new at AOA.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

My suspision was based on experience. It sounded too good to be true, not to mention that all of the sudden you had two different offers at once. Be safe and stay out of those deals, my friend. Better be patient and wait than loose your hard earned cash.

Are you a member on the Yellow forum? Keep an eye on the Classifieds page and if you see something you like, check the seller's BOI for references and e-mail him with your questions.


----------



## JxMAN25

ya i think im going to save up a little more cash an get a new on from AOA. I really like the HW95. Which caliber would you sugest it in for me. Thanks man


----------



## Ambush Hunter

.20 or .177, either one.

.20 will have a bit smoother cycle.

Here is mine wearing Burris Timberline scope.


----------



## JxMAN25

ya i thought the .20 would be the best to. Your rifle looks awsome. maby ill put a wanted add out today on the airgun clasifies. What would you consider a good deal for a used HW95 in .20? With a scope and mounts or just mounts? thanks you have been a great help. Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

We got some two-men thread going on here :wink:

Hard to tell what a good deal is until we see what it is.

Let me ask you something else, why don't you just get a RWS34? It is twice as cheap and you still get a very decent quality...


----------



## JxMAN25

Well I'm thinking about it. If I got one could I fit a silencer to it? Which model would u seggest because AOA has 5 or 6 diffrent ones. Would a RWS be as good of quality as the HWs?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Silencer...OK, you are extending the overall length of already long rifle without any effectivness. These devices are worthless on springers because most of the noise comes from internals, it's all mechanical. On a PCP, yes, suppressors work wonders. Second of all, you need to think if this is legal in your area. I don't even want to go there...

RWS34 is an entry level German springer. No, it's not of the same quality as HW, but it is much better than any Gamo, any Crosman, and any Powerline out there. If you take care of it, it will give you years and years of good service.

You can choose between wood or synthetic. You will need a special drooper mount for it (Weaver style).

Get a full size Panther. Call AOA before you buy and make sure the front sight has a globe protecter. Older models don't have that. $192 is a great price.

Here is the mount you will need. It will aloow you do accomplish two things: you'll eliminate a slight droop and also, the way it sits on the top of the receiver, it will not slide under the recoil.

You can also get it from the PA and it's free to ship.
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-34-pant ... ifle.shtml

Here is the mount:
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/UTG_Scope ... Shift/2298


----------



## JxMAN25

Ok I dident know silencers did nothing for springers. The rifle I liked most is the 34 brake berrel magnum in .22 cal for $215. (first one in pyramids list of RWS. I'm not shire why it is a magnum because it's going the same speed as the panther. What do you think of this rifle. or should i just go for a panther like you said? Is this a good choice for hunting? Jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Don't worry about the "magnum" thing. It's just a marketing strategy. Get one in .22 if you plan to hunt. The price is actualy $202 if you click on the discount right below it. I'd still get a Panther because the stock is weather resistent. Either one is a great choice for a beginner on the budget...

Good luck.


----------



## JxMAN25

ok so if i get the 34 or the break berrel with wood stock i need the mount from your link and what rings would you suggest? thanks


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Looks to me that the receivers on Panther and Wood models are bit different. Decide which one you want first. I know for a fact you'd need one of those mounts for the Panther. If the wood model has a regular dovetails, then you won't need it...

I'd decide which one you like better and then buy it. Do one thing at a time, go slow and do it right the first time...


----------



## JxMAN25

ok so i definatly want the RWS Model 34 Breakbarrel Magnum from AOA. i am going to call them about the globe sight is there anything else that i need to ask them aswell? once i order it then can you walk me through buying a base and mounts at pyramidair.com. So you cant mount the scope rings directly to the receiver? Thanks jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Ask them what base this rifle comes with, if it's just a dovetail then all you need is a 1 pc. mount with a scope stop pin. If it has regular dovetails also ask them if the receiver comes with special holes on the top to accomodate mounts with stop pins in them...If it's an elevated base like on Panther, you'd need one of those drooper mounts I told you about. 
Post some pics when you get the rifle...


----------



## JxMAN25

ok will do. So if it dosent come with a base i need one of those and i need rings right? So this RWS 34 is capiable of taking game? how far out do you think or is it just as far as i can hit it? Ill let you know what they say when i call them.


----------



## JxMAN25

ok i just got off the phone with them it has a rail on the receiver for mounts. It does have holes to accomidate scope stop pins. it has a front sight globe protector. The gentelman i talked to said i should get the RWS 1 pc mounts. Is the 1 pc mount all i need to buy or... once i know if the gun and 1 pc mount is all i need to buy i can make the order. thanks jesse


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Get the rifle first, the one you like. Don't get anything else...yet.

You'd need to work on your mechanics since spring-piston guns require certain shooting technique to be accurate.
When everything is set up right, RWS34 is capable of taking down small game out to 50 yards and probably a bit beyond.

EDIT: It's up to you, if that RWS mount is not too much $ then get it just in case.


----------



## JxMAN25

Why wouldent i want to get it riged for a scope? even if i dont put it on at first to get used to the gun then i wouldent have to pay seperate shipping. Jesse


----------



## JxMAN25

what pellet weight should i get? or around what weight? domed is the best for hunting right?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Yes, dome pellets offer better aerodynamic performance. For RWS34 in .22 you need to get variety of medium weight pellets, preferrably German (H&N, Beeman) and Czech (JSB). Don't go above 18 grain. Get one of each, test them, and stick with the most accurate. Or you can go to straightshooters.com site and purchase a pellet sampler.


----------



## JxMAN25

Of the diffrent brands you gave me should i just buy one from each? As long its from the same company they will all perform about the same for that particular company? So 13-18 is my target range that i will be buying in then. thanks man i really apreciate what you have done for me.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

OK, if you want to get one of each, here is the list. All domed.

Beeman FTS 14.6 gr
Crosman Premier 14.3 gr
H&N Field Target 16.3 gr
H&N Field Trophy 14.6 gr
JSB 14.3 gr
JSB 15.9 gr
JSB Match 13.4 gr

DON'T even try anything else, trust me...


----------



## Shadow Fox

Splinter said:


> hey i like the website pyramidair.com i haven't purchased any from here but i read and research all my buys here. I personaly don't have any experence with BSA but from reading around people are saying gamo is a bad brand and gamo has resently bought out BSA and is now producing them. I have some cheap beeman guns that are so-so for quality.


ok don't buy from pyramidair they are way to high i live in memphis and shopa t bass pro and they are real reasonalbe on air guns. they have all brands. i have a gamo shadow fox. and have ahd several different air rifles in the past. and gamo is so far the best for the buck. i guess it's just inexperienced people running off at the mouth because they don't really know how spring piston s=air riflres work. me and a few friends have been hunting with them for the last couple yesars and just love them. get a gamo


----------

